
Show HN: PropertyWebScraper – scrape real estate listings for fun and profit - africajam
https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper
======
africajam
This project started as a way to import listings into an open source website
builder I created.

Right now it effectively scrapes single pages that the user provides. It won't
be too hard to enable crawling so that from one page it discovers others and
scrapes those too.

Will be interesting to hear if anyone has some ideas about how I could
monetise it in the longer term.

~~~
PaulMXCI
Looks great -- what's best way to add new sites?

~~~
realty_geek
Sorry for the late reply. I've added a wiki explaining how to add new sites:

[https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper/w...](https://github.com/RealEstateWebTools/property_web_scraper/wiki/Add-
support-for-another-portal)

~~~
PaulMXCI
Awesome, thanks. Best of luck with the project!

~~~
realty_geek
Thanks. Let me know if I can help with anything

